# Pictures from Sindh



## darkinsky

faiz mehel




























super highway






super highway











super highway











gorakh hill





















naokot, sindh






gorakh hill






gorakh hill
















rural sindh






kirthar range

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

ranikot fort





































mirpurkhas






keenjhar lake

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Mehrano Wild life kotdiji, Khairpur, Sindh, Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## iam not greek

looks good


----------



## darkinsky

Thar desert after rain









































Thar desert contd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Dadu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Gharo creek


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Hala






sukkur barrage






indus river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Badin






Manora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Thar desert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

gorakh hill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhai Zakir

The sindh looks so underdeveloped and neglected


----------



## Bhai Zakir




----------



## khanz

^ You are clearly trolling zakir I can tell you those pics are not from sindh heck some of them are clearly from india actually


----------



## nastikan

Bhai Zakir said:


>



did you post in the wrong thread?I think These are pics from the Utthrakand floods .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Allah Sindh ko MQM ki nazar say bachai.



Bhai Zakir said:


> The sindh looks so underdeveloped and neglected



Its because you are posting pictures of India you idiot...

PS: reported for being mentally retarded. Posting pictures of India then saying Sindh looks under developed... 

The Troll Brigade of PDF reaching new lows every passing day. You guys have over stayed your welcome and need to be seriously kicked out from this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

RangerPK said:


> Allah Sindh ko MQM ki nazar say bachai.



did you see any politics related discussion in the thread, pack your bags and get off from this thread if you cant contribute positively

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

*Great Wall of Sindh.*

There is a wall found in Sindh which is similar to great wall of China.


----------



## W.11

Hyderabad Mirpurkhas Dual carriageway

















Haleji Lake


----------



## W.11




----------



## darkinsky

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/544178_512870205443672_593714363_n.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Thar desert after rain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## naveen mishra

khanz said:


> ^ You are clearly trolling zakir I can tell you those pics are not from sindh heck some of them are clearly from india actually



i agree..women has moli(raksha sutra) in right hand...seems hindu


----------



## darkinsky

Mirpurkhas


----------



## darkinsky

Hingorja, Sindh - Pakistan


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## MM_Haider

Bhai Zakir said:


> The sindh looks so underdeveloped and neglected



don;t troll and ignite descrimination


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## AhmadBilal

Amazing places and I want to visit all these places to enjoy my long journey.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Sehwan






manchar lake, largest lake of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

STS083-747-052 (4-8 April 1997) --- Sunglint on the Indus River, Sukkar, and Rohri, Pakistan. Sukkar city (27.42 north 68.52 east), Sindh province, southeastern Pakistan lies on the west bank of the Indus River, connected with Rohri on the opposite bank by a cantilever bridge. Midstream between the two cities is the strategic island fortress of Bukkur. The old town contains many historic tombs and mosques, including the Mir Ma'sum Shah Minaret (c. AD 1607). An industrial and trade center, it has biscuit, cigarette, oil, lime, and cement factories, and cotton, silk, thread, and flour mills; boat building is also significant. The surrounding region is a vast alluvial plain broken only occasionally by low limestone hills. A portion of the Thar Desert is reaching from the south to Rohri. The Sukkur Barrage, highlighted by the sunglint, was completed in 1932. Nearly 1 mile (1.6 kilometers) long it crosses the Indus River 3 miles (4.8 kilometers) below Sukkur Gorge and feeds irrigation canals. The canals originating from it serve a cultivable area of about five million acres of land producing both food and cash crops, such as wheat, cotton, rice, oilseed, and fruit cultivation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Thatta district






Gorakh Hill

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Thar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

superb pics, are the camels wild ?


----------



## MM_Haider

[Bregs];4670921 said:


> superb pics, are the camels wild ?



probably from some farm of some 'vadera'... for export to gulf countries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sindh desert after rains






thatta






karunjhar mountains






nagar after rains






keenjhar lake






sukkur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous pics bro ! desert after rain looks totally lush green fields in lieu of sand dunes


----------



## W.11

Gharo, river indus






Thatta mosque


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Thatta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

nara canal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

malir river






nara canal

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

sati stone

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## W.11

Kirther mountains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

sehwan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CometMibro

Sindh sure is arid. But still beautiful.


----------



## FCPX

Great pics! Pakistan is such a beautiful country


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani E

If only we had an honest government and no militancy, Pakistan would have one of the highest rates of tourism in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Engro Ghotki





















large-Memorial stone depicting two Heroes at nagarparkar, Sindh, Pakistan!


















Ratodero, shikarpur rd

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

SEELRO HOUSE, Ratodero, Larkano, Sindh, Pakistan!






Lakki shah sadar dadu, sindh,pakistan!

















Makli graveyard, Thatta, Sindh, Pakistan!







tando allahyar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Gorakh Hill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Moen jo Daro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

very diverse landscapes sindh has

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Sehwan






the tomb of Ibrahim Bin Adham alias Badshah Sultan situated at taluka kot diji district khairpur.Ibrahim Bin Adham was born in city Balkh in Bukhara Afghanistan. near about 700 years ago came here in sindh.( but actual years not confirm) His Urs (Mela) celebration date is 14th Ramdan AL Mubarak. The name of Ibrahim Bin Adham is also in a book "kashaf uk oliya" &#8212; in Kot Diji, Sindh.








this place is located in Sindh . Khairpur Mirs Kot diji it was build by Mirs of khairpur Mirs


----------



## W.11

Kot Diji






Dadu bridge on Indus River


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

Naseerabad Sindh


























Larkana Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing................


----------



## W.11

khairpur






Sukkur
















Thar desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150476504769289


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

W.11 said:


> Sehwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the tomb of Ibrahim Bin Adham alias Badshah Sultan situated at taluka kot diji district khairpur.Ibrahim Bin Adham was born in city Balkh in Bukhara Afghanistan. near about 700 years ago came here in sindh.( but actual years not confirm) His Urs (Mela) celebration date is 14th Ramdan AL Mubarak. The name of Ibrahim Bin Adham is also in a book "kashaf uk oliya" &#8212; in Kot Diji, Sindh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this place is located in Sindh . Khairpur Mirs Kot diji it was build by Mirs of khairpur Mirs




Its heartbreaking to see national heritage sites in these conditions... what a shame... Thank you very much @W.11 !


----------



## MohitV

@W.11 plzz do share a few pics of ranikot fort


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Artifacts are being stolen,national heritage sites being destroyed.. i was horrified when the saw the pics of Pakka Fort... post a few @W.11 bro..!


----------



## Ajatashatru

I have a Sindhi friend, Harshit Lalwani. His grand mother tells us great tales of life in Sindh before partition. They had a large, three storeyed house with 19 rooms and a large lawn and vegetable & flower garden in the outskirts of Hyderabad. They lost everything after partition. Many of their family members were murdered. Some of their relatives fled to villages disguised as Muslims and chose not to leave Sindh. Many of them later came as refugees to India, some coming as late as last year. Some of their relatives who are still in Pakistan are fighting a decades old legal battle to claim back their ancestral house which is now being illegally occupied by local Muslims. Harshit visited Sindh for the first time in 2007. He was very happy. He said that for the first time, he was able to talk in Sindhi with someone who is not his relative.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ajatashatru said:


> I have a Sindhi friend, Harshit Lalwani. His grand mother tells us great tales of life in Sindh before partition. They had a large, three storeyed house with 19 rooms and a large lawn and vegetable & flower garden in the outskirts of Hyderabad. They lost everything after partition. Many of their family members were murdered. Some of their relatives fled to villages disguised as Muslims and chose not to leave Sindh. Many of them later came as refugees to India, some coming as late as last year. Some of their relatives who are still in Pakistan are fighting a decades old legal battle to claim back their ancestral house which is now being illegally occupied by local Muslims. Harshit visited Sindh for the first time in 2007. He was very happy. He said that for the first time, he was able to talk in Sindhi with someone who is not his relative.



I have a frnd with a similiar story... his family came from hoshiyarpur ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

great pictures, aik tiger wali japhee for @W.11 

keep it coming, Sindh seems to be most ignored part in terms of tourism and preserving national heritage.


----------



## W.11

Qutb Shahi Tombs, Hyderabad








Beautiful Place Near Khanpur, Shikarpur Bypass Road




 















































crossing Kotri barrage




 


MohitV said:


> @W.11 plzz do share a few pics of ranikot fort



they are in the first page 





mosque at Dadu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

Kotri barrage

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Kacho Dadu Sindh


----------



## [Bregs]

sindh has very beautiful and diverse landscapes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Hyderabad sessions court




 





Mehran uni

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

salt lake in thar desert




 



 



 Nehru house Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

An amazing panorama from Thar! 1st PANO IN KAROONJHAR HILLS, A BEAUTIFUL VIEW OF STARRY NIGHT WITH HELP OF SHUTTER SPEED TECHNIQUE FROM ROOF OF NAGER REST HOUSE THAR SINDH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Mirpurkhas








Keenjhar lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

where is the pic of moen-jo -daro ?


----------



## W.11

salt formation into rocks in Sanghar Khipro Sindh






Lab-e-Mehran Sukkur Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Sukkur





 



 Gorakh Hill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Sukkur fields






water melon dhows in Sukkur




















 

Mithi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

sukkur


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Sindh madarsatul Islam











Larkana

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Larkana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Missile

Makli sindh


----------



## Missile

Sadpara Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Some very beautiful pics of country side and historical sites too. sindh is damn beautiful ans scenic state and here water ways/ dams are in plenty too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

[Bregs] said:


> Some very beautiful pics of country side and historical sites too. sindh is damn beautiful ans scenic state and here water ways/ dams are in plenty too



thanks, so nice of you to complement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

i reckon these states specially sindh have immense tourism potential and less law and order problem


----------



## Pakistanisage

Great pictures....

Beautiful Countryside of Sindh Province....


----------



## W.11

ancient port ruins











gharo creek

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

thar desert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Great collections of countryside pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## RAMPAGE

Wah Wah mera sohna Pakistan, Masha-Allah


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> I have a Sindhi friend, Harshit Lalwani. His grand mother tells us great tales of life in Sindh before partition. They had a large, three storeyed house with 19 rooms and a large lawn and vegetable & flower garden in the outskirts of Hyderabad. They lost everything after partition. Many of their family members were murdered. Some of their relatives fled to villages disguised as Muslims and chose not to leave Sindh. Many of them later came as refugees to India, some coming as late as last year. Some of their relatives who are still in Pakistan are fighting a decades old legal battle to claim back their ancestral house which is now being illegally occupied by local Muslims. Harshit visited Sindh for the first time in 2007. He was very happy. He said that for the first time, he was able to talk in Sindhi with someone who is not his relative.


As a Muslim country we dont own anything to do with Non Muslims as they were asked to leave....So their cases on the properties under our law and ideology makes no sense. The property is now with their rightful owners and thats very very good.

Anyways There r more horrific tales that the Muslims have to tell about Hindus who used to live here and used to treat them like slaves and from specially those who migrated from India in the time of independence.

The thing is that the Hindus here r getting the dose of their own medicine and r now rightfully being avenged. When we look at the condition of Indian Muslims and hear their lives under hindu slavery such attitude against Hindus gets even more justified.


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> As a Muslim country we dont own anything to the Non Muslims as they were asked to leave....So their cases on the properties under our law and ideology makes no sense. The property is now with their rightful owners and thats very very good.
> 
> Anyways There r more horrific tales that the Muslims have to tell about Hindus who used to live here and used to treat them like slaves and from specially those who migrated from India in the time of independence.
> 
> The thing is that the Hindus here r getting the dose of their own medicine and r now rightfully being avenged. When we look at the condition of Indian Muslims and hear their lives under hindu slavery such attitude against Hindus gets even more justified.


So you are justifying Pak's discrimination against its own Hindus. And you are saying Hindus discriminated against Muslims in what would become Pak. That's highly unlikely because Hindus were in minority there. And who performed better in minority protection b/w India and Pak is clear from the facts. Pak has seen a HUGE exodus of Hindus. India has not seen any such exodus of Muslims.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> So you are justifying Pak's discrimination against its own Hindus. And you are saying Hindus discriminated against Muslims in what would become Pak. That's highly unlikely because Hindus were in minority there. And who performed better in minority protection b/w India and Pak is clear from the facts. Pak has seen a HUGE exodus of Hindus. India has not seen any such exodus of Muslims.


Nope im justifying the rightful Thing.......This is the soil of Muslim, which was made, and will remain for them. This is what im justifying.

The Hindus were majority in Sindh atleast in some areas. But as they were rich Landlords so they used to slave Muslims to work on their fields. 

And there is no such thing as exodus in Pakistan this was the place for Muslims so thats why the non Muslims were kicked out.

because 

1) their cruelty against Muslim.

2) this is country of Muslims.

Where as the biggest Migration in Human history was happened when Muslims came here during independence of Pakistan and approx 200 million of them were Murdered in cold blood by Sikhs and Hindu terrorists on their way!!!!!

U people should learn to respect our Public sentiments we r very sensitive about such issues as our ancestors have given their blood for this land.


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> Nope im justifying the rightful Thing.......This is the soil of Muslim, which was made, and will remain for them. This is what im justifying.
> 
> The Hindus were majority in Sindh atleast in some areas. But as they were rich Landlords so they used to slave Muslims to work on their fields.
> 
> And there is no such thing as exodus in Pakistan this was the place for Muslims so thats why the non Muslims were kicked out.


Now I see why countless Hindu families are coming to India every month. Raping and forcibly converting Hindu girls is a way of life in Pak. Doesn't surprise, your ancestors were converted the same way. Hindus formed the middle class in Sindh. Both the upper and lower classes were formed by Muslims. This I read in a Pak news site (either Dawn or ET) in their comparison of Indian & Pakistani Sindhis. Even your fellow countrymen are contradicting your facts.



Umair Nawaz said:


> Where as the biggest Migration in Human history was happened when Muslims came here during independence of Pakistan and approx 200 million of them were Murdered in cold blood by Sikhs and Hindu terrorists on their way!!!!!


Partition violence happened from both sides. More so in Pak 'cause it was made an Islamic country so non-Muslims were forced to leave. India was made secular so forced migration of Muslims happened to a much lesser extent in North India and not at all in South India. But even after partition, West Pak had 15% Hindus which are now about 2%. The world knows that Islam is the least tolerant religion on the planet.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> Now I see why countless Hindu families are coming to India every month. Raping and forcibly converting Hindu girls is a way of life in Pak. Doesn't surprise, your ancestors were converted the same way. Hindus formed the middle class in Sindh. Both the upper and lower classes were formed by Muslims. This I read in a Pak news site (either Dawn or ET) in their comparison of Indian & Pakistani Sindhis. Even your fellow countrymen are contradicting your facts.
> 
> 
> Partition violence happened from both sides. More so in Pak 'cause it was made an Islamic country so non-Muslims were forced to leave. India was made secular so forced migration of Muslims happened to a much lesser extent in North India and not at all in South India. But even after partition, West Pak had 15% Hindus which are now about 2%. The world knows that Islam is the least tolerant religion on the planet.


Maybe i dont know what they tell u in yr history books. But its a widely accepted fact that over 200 million Muslims were Murdered By Sikhs and Hindu Terrorists and it was the biggest migration ever recorded in human history.

The Hindus who were in Sindhi were mainly business men/ Landlords. This ET specially is not a credible source anyways its just a news website linked with NY times. Do u even know when was yr RSS created? It was 1917. The hindu terrorist groups were there to do prosecutions on Muslim even longer before 47.

The Hindus that u talk abt Migrating into yr country well they were just few families who did that before but it has stopped now yr media as we know is state controlled so it exaggerated. Anyways their condition in yr country is even worse then when they were in Sindhi as they dont have any home they sleep in open the beg to people for food even after repeated applications in yr Capital by them to give them citizenship u have failed to give them 

So dont talk in such lines even i have bigger arguments to prove u wrong on this. But the topic of our discussion is that the Hindus who left their properties have now no right over them and this country is solely representatives of Muslims so their hue and cry doesnt makes sense as they were asked to leave and still can leave as we nvr asked india to hand over hindus back us.

BTW dont tell us about our own country's stats as if we dont know. The population here has 97.5% Muslims out of them the second biggest Minority is Christians then comes hindus. I dont know where u read that they r 2%

Bottom line is that the public sentiments must be respected of people....Whether u or yr country accept or not its least of our worries.


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> Maybe i dont know what they tell u in yr history books. But its a widely accepted fact that over 200 million Muslims were Murdered By Sikhs and Hindu Terrorists and it was the biggest migration ever recorded in human history.
> 
> The Hindus who were in Sindhi were mainly business men/ Landlords. This ET specially is not a credible source anyways its just a news website linked with NY times. Do u even know when was yr RSS created? It was 1917. The hindu terrorist groups were there to do prosecutions on Muslim even longer before 47.
> 
> The Hindus that u talk abt Migrating into yr country well they were just few families who did that before but it has stopped now yr media as we know is state controlled so it exaggerated. Anyways their condition in yr country is even worse then when they were in Sindhi as they dont have any home they sleep in open the beg to people for food even after repeated applications in yr Capital by them to give them citizenship u have failed to give them
> 
> So dont talk in such lines even i have bigger arguments to prove u wrong on this. But the topic of our discussion is that the Hindus who left their properties have now no right over them and this country is solely representatives of Muslims so their hue and cry doesnt makes sense as they were asked to leave and still can leave as we nvr asked india to hand over hindus back us.
> 
> BTW dont tell us about our own country's stats as if we dont know. The population here has 97.5% Muslims out of them the second biggest Minority is Christians then comes hindus. I dont know where u read that they r 2%
> 
> Bottom line is that the public sentiments must be respected of people....Whether u or yr country accept or not its least of our worries.


200 million were murdered? Man that's more than the population of Pakistan.
And I had said that the relatives who chose to stay behind and become Pak citizens had claimed the properties. Does it not happen in Pak that after a person dies or leaves their relatives get the property? If not then Pak laws are ridiculous. And Pak Hindu migration to India continues unabated. You can't expect them to become settled overnight here. They have come leaving everything behind, no money. Some have even come leaving children behind as they couldn't get passports for them, some have seen relatives getting killed and raped, some have seen relatives converted at gun point and conversion being legalised by a court. The stats clearly show that Pak has been the sight of one of the largest ethnic cleansing in history probably second only to the holocaust. BTW Indian media is completely liberal. It's Pak which has state controlled media. You can verify it by the data available on neutral sources about press freedom.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> 200 million were murdered? Man that's more than the population of Pakistan.
> And I had said that the relatives who chose to stay behind and become Pak citizens had claimed the properties. Does it not happen in Pak that after a person dies or leaves their relatives get the property? If not then Pak laws are ridiculous. And Pak Hindu migration to India continues unabated. You can't expect them to become settled overnight here. They have come leaving everything behind, no money. Some have even come leaving children behind as they couldn't get passports for them, some have seen relatives getting killed and raped, some have seen relatives converted at gun point and conversion being legalised by a court. The stats clearly show that Pak has been the sight of one of the largest ethnic cleansing in history probably second only to the holocaust. BTW Indian media is completely liberal. It's Pak which has state controlled media. You can verify it by the data available on neutral sources about press freedom.




What r u smoking The Hereditary Laws r different case......Comparing them with This is way off target and immature. Here the laws work on kabza system. That a person who is already is on possession of a property has an advantage just like in yr country!!!!

Further more why did they left their property in the first place if they had no desire of leaving??
Talk with facts not on impressions. And like i told u before public sentiments must be respected.

Raped and didnt got passports?? LOL those who left have left here without gov's knowledge and have just crossed border through illegal means!!!! Even those propaganda videos of indian channels on u tube can tell u that. They r in yr Rajistan area and there r not flights from pak to jaipur in the first place. Just a train service but its very hard to do that as the authorities check everyone who leaves and comes in both sides. This is one of the reason why yr gov hasnt issued citizenship to them!!! Even though some of them have applied for it since 90s.(again from same utube propaganda videos of yr state controlled media)
The conversion from their religion to our is a total lie.... There might be some isolated cases like few years back but thats all. Where the women themselves said they reverted to Islam by their own choice and yr creating conspiracy out of this. This is Pakistan no IOK where u compare us with Holocaust. In Kashmir also atleast 600,000 people have been killed by u. And the massacres of Gujrat in 90s and 2000s plus the demolition of Babri Masjid who was build by first Mughal Emperor Zaheer ud Deen Babar and named after him. Even our Gov has spend 10 million Dollors from our already striving economy to rebuild yr temples and renovate them in 2010 even though we r a Sole Muslim Country and yr comparing us with u.


Thats rubbish.

Well the bottom line still remains that its a Muslim country and it will remain so forever. and certainly the public sentiments of majority will not be compromised on some individuals. We r a Democratic Nation and we believe in Majority. If they r not happy or think they dont belong here they r still welcome to leave to their fellow hindu nation. We have more important things to look for. Take it or leave it.


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> What r u smoking The Hereditary Laws r different case......Comparing them with This is way off target and immature. Here the laws work on kabza system. That a person who is already is on possession of a property has an advantage just like in yr country!!!!
> 
> Further more why did they left their property in the first place if they had no desire of leaving??
> Talk with facts not on impressions. And like i told u before public sentiments must be respected.
> 
> Raped and didnt got passports?? LOL those who left have left here without gov's knowledge and have just crossed border through illegal means!!!! Even those propaganda videos of indian channels on u tube can tell u that. They r in yr Rajistan area and there r not flights from pak to jaipur in the first place. Just a train service but its very hard to do that as the authorities check everyone who leaves and comes in both sides. This is one of the reason why yr gov hasnt issued citizenship to them!!! Even though some of them have applied for it since 90s.(again from same utube propaganda videos of yr state controlled media)
> The conversion from their religion to our is a total lie.... There might be some isolated cases like few years back but thats all. Where the women themselves said they reverted to Islam by their own choice and yr creating conspiracy out of this. This is Pakistan no IOK where u compare us with Holocaust. In Kashmir also atleast 600,000 people have been killed by u. And the massacres of Gujrat in 90s and 200s plus the demolition of Babri Masjid who was build by first Mughal Emperor Zaheer ud Deen Babar and named after him. Even our Gov has spend 10 million Dollors from our already striving economy to rebuild yr temples and renovate them in 2010 even though we r a Sole Muslim Country and yr comparing us with u.
> 
> 
> Thats rubbish.
> 
> Well the bottom line still remains that its a Muslim country and it will remain so forever. and certainly the public sentiments of majority will not be compromised on some individuals. We r a Democratic Nation and we believe in Majority. If they r not happy or think they dont belong here they r still welcome to leave to their fellow hindu nation. We have more important things to look for. Take it or leave it.


Rubbish! 400 Pak Hindu families came to India through valid passports in pretext of attending Maha Kumbh and never went back. They are in Delhi, not in Pak. Many later said they didn't send their girls to school due to fear of being kidnapped and getting forcibly converted. Man read some good neutral news sites, not your state controlled media. And that Sindhi family did not leave on purpose, they were forced out. Their relatives are the legal heirs to their property even by Pak law (I just checked it on web). You people do not even follow your own law when it comes to giving justice to Hindus. Hindus went down from 15% to less than 2%. Do you even know what is 15% of Pak's large population? Its can easily be described as Pak's holocaust.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> Rubbish! 400 Pak Hindu families came to India through valid passports in pretext of attending Maha Kumbh and never went back. They are in Delhi, not in Pak. Many later said they didn't send their girls to school due to fear of being kidnapped and getting forcibly converted. *Man read some good neutral news sites*, not your state controlled media. And that Sindhi family did not leave on purpose, they were forced out. Their relatives are the legal heirs to their property even by Pak law (I just checked it on web). You people do not even follow your own law when it comes to giving justice to Hindus. Hindus went down from 15% to less than 2%. Do you even know what is 15% of Pak's large population? Its can easily be described as Pak's holocaust.


R there any neutral sites in the world left?? Everyone has their own agenda no one is neutral. The only way abt Hindus in India i came to know by watch yr state's propaganda videos in utube. Anyways if they r 400 then thats even better as we can ask the rest also to leave and get out of our nation. and why dont u check out yr own State controlled media's videos in utube u will see that they r in Rajistan crossed border through illegal means and some of them r there since 90s without any citizenship.
Anyways they belonged to india. Pak's population consensus nvr claimed we have 15% of Hindus not even 2% as of now as well. I gave u stats and yr just quoting from yr behind without any facts.

Anyways i have already made our position clear on this so no more off topic issues.


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> R there any neutral sites in the world left?? Everyone has their own agenda no one is neutral. The only way abt Hindus in India i came to know by watch yr state's propaganda videos in utube. Anyways if they r 400 then thats even better as we can ask the rest also to leave and get out of our nation. and why dont u check out yr own State controlled media's videos in utube u will see that they r in Rajistan crossed border through illegal means and some of them r there since 90s without any citizenship.
> Anyways they belonged to india. Pak's population consensus nvr claimed we have 15% of Hindus not even 2% as of now as well. I gave u stats and yr just quoting from yr behind without any facts.
> 
> Anyways i have already made our position clear on this so no more off topic issues.


My stats are completely correct. And search on YouTube you will find your own Pak news sites' videos of plight of Pak Hindus. You don't need to see Indian news (as you find it state controlled) there are still some sensible people left in Pak who recognize at least partially the magnitude of human rights abuses against Hindus. But as you already want to throw them out then I don't think it would matter to you. You are the pride Muslim and proud Pakistani that Zaid Hamid needs to subdue all non-Muslims.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> My stats are completely correct. And search on YouTube you will find your own Pak news sites' videos of plight of Pak Hindus. You don't need to see Indian news (as you find it state controlled) there are still some sensible people left in Pak who recognize at least partially the magnitude of human rights abuses against Hindus.
> 
> 
> But as you already want to throw them out then I don't think it would matter to you. You are the pride Muslim and proud Pakistani that Zaid Hamid needs to subdue all non-Muslims.


LOL yr stats r rubbish. Yr quoting our country's stats mind u. We know abt our country best as we like here. The official gov stats r these that 97.5% Muslims then Christian, Ahmedis, Then Hindus etc.

The Hindus r barely 1% here. That too is a very exaggeration in reality then would be even less then 1%. Utube is banned now and when u say our media is controlled which actually i agree its is controlled by US as it gives then 50 million dollars in AID annually. But as u claim yr media is free so why not u take the trouble of checking yr own media who proves u wrong. who is according to u again free.

Abt yr last paragraph

Beta pholosphy Jharna boht asan hota ha pehly apne aap do sahe karo phr kuch kaho gy to ache bhi lago gy. Ur kind should be the last ones to say us that who have killed 600,000 Muslims in Kashmir, Countless rapes and massacres both in Kashmir and Gujrat that too twice + the demolition Muslim religious places that too countless times plus burning the villages of christian, Dalits in South India last year where 200 homes were burnt. 

With yr secular country having organizations like RSS, Shev Sehna , VHP, Bajrang Dali etc etc who even take part in elections and win by majority in yr dear country and yr giving us lectures abt morality abt just few hindus in our Sole Muslim country. Where we had spend 10 million on their temples to rebuild/renovate them in 2010

Keep yr words and advices to yrself and apply first on yr country then lecturing us.


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL yr stats r rubbish. Yr quoting our country's stats mind u. We know abt our country best as we like here. The official gov stats r these that 97.5% Muslims then Christian, Ahmedis, Then Hindus etc.
> 
> The Hindus r barely 1% here. That too is a very exaggeration in reality then would be even less then 1%. Utube is banned now and when u say our media is controlled which actually i agree its is controlled by US as it gives then 50 million dollars in AID annually. But as u claim yr media is free so why not u take the trouble of checking yr own media who proves u wrong. who is according to u again free.


My dear friend, you are blinded by your state controlled media. In 1951, Hindus constituted 22% of the Pakistani population (this includes East Pakistan, modern day Bangladesh) as per data of Pak census; Today, the share of Hindus is down to 1.7% in Pakistan, and 9.2% in Bangladesh. 



Umair Nawaz said:


> Beta pholosphy Jharna boht asan hota ha pehly apne aap do sahe karo phr kuch kaho gy to ache bhi lago gy. Ur kind should be the last ones to say us that who have killed 600,000 Muslims in Kashmir, Countless rapes and massacres both in Kashmir and Gujrat that too twice + the demolition Muslim religious places that too countless times plus burning the villages of christian, Dalits in South India last year where 200 homes were burnt.


Today, only 26 out of Pakistan's 428 Hindu temples exist and you people keep bickering about one Babri Masjid, despite the fact that it was built after destroying one of the holiest sites in Hinduism. Do not even get me started on ethnic tension in Pak, Sunnis killing Shias and Hazaras, Pak army killing, raping and kidnapping Balochs, Kashmiris from AJK do not consider them Pakistanis, Ahmedis being branded non-Muslims, their graves disrespected et cetera. In Pak, you don't need minorities, Muslims are killing each other.



Umair Nawaz said:


> With yr secular country having organizations like RSS, Shev Sehna , VHP, Bajrang Dali etc etc who even take part in elections and win by majority in yr dear country and yr giving us lectures abt morality abt just few hindus in our Sole Muslim country. Where we had spend 10 million on their temples to rebuild/renovate them in 2010
> Keep yr words and advices to yrself and apply first on yr country then lecturing us.


In India there are also Muslim/Sikh/Christian nationalist organizations, not only Hindu ones and they also win elections. In Pak, the biased blasphemy laws never allow minorities to form proper organizations or to express themselves freely lest they be branded traitors and a danger to Islam. In India, the govt not only gives money to Muslims for mosques but also pays for their Hajj pilgrimage.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> My dear friend, you are blinded by your state controlled media. In 1951, Hindus constituted 22% of the Pakistani population (this includes East Pakistan, modern day Bangladesh) as per data of Pak census; Today, the share of Hindus is down to 1.7% in Pakistan, and 9.2% in Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> Today, only 26 out of Pakistan's 428 Hindu temples exist and you people keep bickering about one Babri Masjid, despite the fact that it was built after destroying one of the holiest sites in Hinduism. Do not even get me started on ethnic tension in Pak, Sunnis killing Shias and Hazaras, Pak army killing, raping and kidnapping Balochs, Kashmiris from AJK do not consider them Pakistanis, Ahmedis being branded non-Muslims, their graves disrespected et cetera. In Pak, you don't need minorities, Muslims are killing each other.
> 
> 
> In India there are also Muslim/Sikh/Christian nationalist organizations, not only Hindu ones and they also win elections. In Pak, the biased blasphemy laws never allow minorities to form proper organizations or to express themselves freely lest they be branded traitors and a danger to Islam. In India, the govt not only gives money to Muslims for mosques but also pays for their Hajj pilgrimage.




Yr full of lies and rubbish show proof or get lost.


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> Yr full of lies and rubbish show proof or get lost.


Fell short of words this time, didn't you? Do I really need to tell you of attacks on Shias, Hazaras, Ahmedis, Balochs in your own country? It's a shame that you don't know the current affairs of your own country. Ever heard of Abdus Salam? The word Muslim was removed from his grave. You people are forced to sign a declaration that Ahmedis are not Muslims and their prophet is not a prophet while applying for passport. There have been countless kidnappings, rapes, murders and disappearances in Baluchistan by security forces. Even Pak news sites report these. Go search them. You can verify each and everything I wrote by a simple Google search. Go do it yourself. Your GK is very weak.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ajatashatru said:


> Fell short of words this time, didn't you? Do I really need to tell you of attacks on Shias, Hazaras, Ahmedis, Balochs in your own country? It's a shame that you don't know the current affairs of your own country. Ever heard of Abdus Salam? The word Muslim was removed from his grave. You people are forced to sign a declaration that Ahmedis are not Muslims and their prophet is not a prophet while applying for passport. There have been countless kidnappings, rapes, murders and disappearances in Baluchistan by security forces. Even Pak news sites report these. Go search them. You can verify each and everything I wrote by a simple Google search. Go do it yourself. Your GK is very weak.


What we do in our country with Muslims is our problem who r u to say that as after all we r a Muslim country arnt we?

Anyways there r a lot of off topic posts going here and i told u to provide proof and u didnt which means r clearly lying. 

And i also have cleared my say on this and our country's position.


----------



## Chronos

Keep posting guys much appreciated


----------



## Ajatashatru

Umair Nawaz said:


> What we do in our country with Muslims is our problem who r u to say that as after all we r a Muslim country arnt we?
> 
> Anyways there r a lot of off topic posts going here and i told u to provide proof and u didnt which means r clearly lying.
> 
> And i also have cleared my say on this and our country's position.


Really do you have any IQ at all? Doesn't your internet support Google, Pak census website, Pak news sites and international news sites? Proof is all there, if you read them.
PressTV - Gunmen kill three Shia Muslims in Pakistan
Baluch activists stage long march to protest thousands allegedly abducted by Pakistani forces | Fox News
Baloch Kidnappings Inspire 400 Mile March | Sharnoff's Global Views
Minority branch of Islam calls Sharon home - South - The Boston Globe
PAKISTAN:Entire Ahmadi family targeted in sectarian killings | Scoop News
Pakistani Hindus worst victims of rape: US report - Times Of India
Gunmen attack mineworkers' truck in southwest Pakistan, killing 6 Shiite miners | Fox News
Religious tension in Pakistan as Muslims dig up Hindu grave| Reuters

These links can go on forever.


----------



## [Bregs]

Arey bhai let this place be for some fabulous pics posted here, all these discussions can be held in the new thread meant specifically for it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/404465023830876160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

mud fort in Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous pics as usual , thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

Some very rare unexplored pics, marvelous share


----------



## W.11

Thar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

The Karam kara Fort - A fort of rocks 45 kilometers away from Rani fort Sindh






is this in Sindh? @W.11

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

noop


----------



## Leader

W.11 said:


> noop



the picture site claims so. though I was doubtful myself.


----------



## hadoken

The terrain reminds me more of the middle east than northern parts of south Asia.


----------



## Porus

Umair Nawaz said:


> As a Muslim country we dont own anything to do with Non Muslims as they were asked to leave....



Everyday you learn strange things on Pakdef...Who asked them to leave, Quaid e Azam???


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Haleji lake

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

hadoken said:


> The terrain reminds me more of the middle east than northern parts of south Asia.



Sindh is southern South Asia. And if you consider that half of Balochistan is counted in the middle east then Sindh is the border between the ME and SA.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## salaara579



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

kot diji fort

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

some amazing pictures

In Pictures : INDUS VALLEY CIVILIZATION - Fun Corner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nForce

Beautiful pictures.Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Jamshoro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Gorakh hill, Sindh


----------



## Edevelop

*Nagarparkar*














*Coconut Farm in Mirpur Sakro Thatta*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## najeeb ahmed

_*beautifull images.. *_


----------



## ghazi52

.
.








IF Murree is the Queen of Hills, then Gorakh Hill, Sindh’s highest point, which is often compared to that verdant hill station in the north of Pakistan, is a lonely, majestic king.

Located in Dadu district at a height of 5,688 feet in the Khirthar Range, at the border of Sindh and Balochistan, the vistas viewable from the top of the hill are unforgettable. However, getting there is nothing short of an accomplishment.

It took this writer, with a few intrepid fellow travellers, around eight hours from the Superhighway Toll Plaza in Karachi to reach the top of Gorakh Hill — pit stops included — which is a distance of around 423km.

The main reason for such a lengthy journey is the poor condition of roads — a common problem throughout Sindh. From Karachi to Jamshoro it is a fairly smooth ride but the road from Sehwan, the seat of the Qalandar, to Dadu is under construction. However the road (if at all it can be called that) from Johi, the last major town en route to Gorakh, to Wahi Pandi, the last village before taking the road to the hill, is absolutely treacherous.

When Gulzar Khushik, Project Director of the Gorakh Hills Development Authority in Dadu, was asked about the pitiful condition of the roads, he said that road maintenance was not within the purview of his department.

From Wahi Pandi to Gorakh, a distance of 54km, it takes about two hours. However, the climb to the top is next to impossible unless one has a four-wheel drive vehicle and an expert driver. Even then, the almost vertical ascent at some spots and hairpin curves, leaving barely a few inches between the vehicle’s tyres and the edge of the road, looking down into deep ravines, is enough to make even the non-religious start reciting from scripture. “We’re considering new corridors that are less risky,” said Mr Khushik.

Yet as we climbed up towards the summit of Gorakh Hill, the mountain hues were stunning. There was grey, ochre, brown and a speckle of green here and there. The natural sculptures, fashioned by wind and water no doubt, were a sight to behold. The climb was only punctuated by the occasional sighting of a lonely shepherd tending his flock or a camel herder watching over his beasts, or construction workers being hauled to the top.

The sights as one climbed up the hill were indeed something for sore eyes, reminiscent of the Grand Canyon in the US. At night, a canopy of stars was visible in the clear sky above — more stars than one could count. What is more, the silence was all-encompassing while the air was crisp and cool.

A VIP rest house exists along with a regular guest house, while staff quarters and tourist huts are under construction. While the weather in Dadu and Johi below was pleasant, on Gorakh Hill it was absolutely nippy. And as the sun came down, the cold started to bite. Late at night, as load-shedding hit and the wind started howling on the pitch dark hilltop, the feeling was otherworldly.

There is no tuck shop or food available on the hill; the options are bring your own, ask someone else (if other visitors happen to be there), or starve. Not aware of this, we were lucky enough to have been provided food by visiting picnickers from Wahi Pandi, while the grizzly old chowkidar graciously shared his tea with us.

A system is needed for confirmation of space, while a website with details of all visitors require on the hill is essential. A more visible security presence is also required. Police posts have been constructed; they need to be manned and patrols need to be in place for security of visitors.

“June-July is the best time to visit. Gorakh Hill needs commitment. Our vision is to make Gorakh affordable. Currently you need around Rs15,000 for a night stay,” Mr Khushik told.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cholistan desert

Credits: XeeShan Ch‎


----------



## ghazi52

*Beautiful view of village Goth Soomro*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faiz Mahal Palace, Khairpur, Pakistan.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The path along side of wheat fields of Agriculture Research Institute, Tando Jam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nagarparkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*In the middle of nowhere, defending nothing.*


*





The fresh repair and restoration work carried out in Ranikot by the Endowment Fund Trust for Preservation of Heritage of Sindh.


RANIKOT, JAMSHORO: The Endowment Fund Trust (EFT) for Preservation of Heritage of Sindh with the help of various conservationists has taken on the restoration of the historical Ranikot Fort.

Situated in Jamshoro district, some 90 kilometres from Hyderabad, Ranikot, also known as the ‘Great Wall of Sindh’, is believed to be the world’s largest fort. The structure comprises an outer wall that is 32km in circumference and includes 8.75km of man-made fortification walls strengthened with 40 circular and seven rectangular bastions. The rest of the wall is 23.25km of lofty peaks in the Kirthar mountain range.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................













“Trees shrouded in ghostly cocoons line the edges of a submerged farm field in the Pakistani village of Sindh, where massive floods drove millions of spiders and possibly other insects into the trees to spin their webs.”
.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeslieEngel

Nice place. Like to visit these place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................





.......


----------



## Humaira Noor

just beautiful


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................................................


..



........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................................................................
.



..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................



.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batool100

Beautiful ... I will must visit these places .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................





....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................
A small lake in Thar Desert












....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................
*Rani kot
*


























































.....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bhanbore , Thatta


----------



## ghazi52

Thar desert








Haleji Lake , Thatta






_
_


----------



## ghazi52

Gorakh hill... district Dadu


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bhodesar Dam Nangerparker

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

larkana















gov't public school, Larkana.







Kandiaro (out skirt area of Larkana city)

It's a shrine of Dargah Allah Abad Sharif + mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Phuleli Canal,Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahsanhaider

First ever aerial footages of Sindh:
Village on N-5 near Qazi Ahmed





Makli and shah jahan masjid Thatta aerial takes, Must watch!






Karachi






Hyderabad pakistan Timelapse ( first ever)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hyder Bux Jatoi, Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahsanhaider

The biggest Date Farm outside the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> ..................................
> A small lake in Thar Desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Many colors of nature, a lake in the middle of desert looks beautiful and amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1905: Street Scene, Jacobabad SINDH.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[Bregs] said:


> Many colors of nature, a lake in the middle of desert looks beautiful and amazing


Bregs i got a few pics of katas raj temple for you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bregs i got a few pics of katas raj temple for you..



then post it bro, i was waiting for you to post them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## Zeeshan Farooqi

I love these beautiful pics.


----------



## ahsanhaider




----------



## ghazi52

Kirthar National Park,Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Drying chillies on a farm in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Yeah..!Its Sindh,Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

great pics, thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Road to Mubarak Village , Karachi west , Sindh









hills around sunehra beach , Karachi west 







sunehra beach 





___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thar Desert Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Partab Bahwan Mahal( Castle), Mirpurkhas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Sindh is a land of Sufism and a people who treat their visitors with open arms Sindhi culture is more older than entire Asia proud to be Sindhi which is not only a complete language like farsi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Keti Bandar is a port on the Arabian Sea, in the Thatta District,* Sindh,* Pakistan. The port was built on the remains of the older seaport of Debal where Muhammad bin Qasim and his army arrived from Iraq.
From *Karachi*, Keti Bandar is approximately 150 KM and takes around 3.5 to 4 Hrs by road. Some big towns/cities that you cross on the way to KT Bandar are Gharo and Mirpur Sakro.













*Gharo , thatta district*























Gharo , Thatta district

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Salari valley, Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

Makli

Credits: Naeem Rehman



































Gharo Wind Power Farm


----------



## ghazi52

Karhoonjhaar Mountains, Thar















A Thari farmer grazing his livestock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A desert blooms:After the rains :Tourists enjoying the greenery of Tharparkar Desert after the recent rains

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A date plantation in Khairpur;Sindh






















A hill resort in the desert wilderness :Gorakh Hill, Dadu; 400 kms from Karachi .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Bhambore - The bab-ul-Islam*


----------



## ghazi52

Sufi Saint Laal Shahbaz Qalandar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thanatos

Thanks, please keep posting pics, esp from Sindh interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Manchar Lake, Dadu*

Fed by streams from Kirthar Range, It's the Largest Fresh Water Lake in Pakistan.
Shot from around 10 K ft AMSL.







*Gorakh Hill *













Gorakh Hill (Wolf Hill) ,Kirthar Range, Sindh

432 km from Karachi,

the Hill Station at an altitude of 5,689 ft AMSL


----------



## ghazi52

Makli; Sindh one of the largest necropolis in the world of tombs of Muslim nobility going back to the 9 and 10th century AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Darawat Dam , district jamshoro (about 100 km from Karachi)


----------



## ghazi52

Shahi Mahal

Kot Diji Khairpur Sindh,






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Subhan Allah, Sindh is so beautiful. I never knew.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

It is famous shrine of Sufi saint, Pir Mangho.

The unique bit about this centuries-old (about 800 years) shrine is a vast pond and a sulphur spring. The pond is populated by dozens of crocodiles who are regularly fed by visitors to the shrine.


----------



## ghazi52

Chokandi Graveyard Sindh






Seven Sisters (Sateen Jo Aastan at Rohri)


----------



## ghazi52

*Keenjhar Lake resort 

*


----------



## ghazi52

*Gorakh Hill Station - Sindh*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

An aerial view of three bridges and three canals coming out of Indus. 
Sukkur, 







Noori and Jam Tamachi's Graves in the middle of Kheenjhar lake, Thatta, Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

*Mysterious & mythical *


----------



## ghazi52

Ghanta Ghar Sukkur, the clock tower is believed to be one of the most significant landmarks in the city. Situated in the central hub of the city, it is encircled by Victoria Market. A Hindu businessman, Seth Wadho Mal Nebhau Mal Manjhari, built the tower to mark the silver jubilee of King George V. It was launched by the then Collector of Sukkur, in the year of 1937.

It is ninety-feet high with 4 clocks that marked the passage of time on 4 sides. Once upon a time, the sounds of the tower’s bells resounded throughout the city particularly at night, when life slowed down and the buzz of daily life muted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ranikot Fort, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tomb of Mir Sultan Ibrahim 









Shahjahan Masjid Thatta


----------



## ghazi52

Colors of Tharparkar


----------



## ghazi52

Dokri mosque


----------



## ghazi52

*59 KM Hyderabad Mirpur Khas Dual Carriageway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dates palm in Sukkur... Pakistan is the 5th largest dates producer in the world annually producing approx 556000 metric tons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

* 
Nagarparkar, Sindh
*


----------



## ghazi52

Kotri Barrage 







Phuleli canal


----------



## ghazi52

Scissors Bridge Sukkur Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar












Fort Of Naun Kot


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Haveli in Hyderabad, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Khairpur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

National Highway N-5 crossing green date palm gardens Khairpur Mirs . Beautiful place for arranging National Date Palm Festival. Let's celebrate this fruit which our Allah blessed us. Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fort Of Naun Kot


----------



## ghazi52

Urs of Hazrat Lal Shahbaz Qalandar starts today


----------



## ghazi52

Village view of Tharparkar Desert of Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

*Mighty indus at Kotri , Sind*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mirpurkhas - Hyderabad Highway surrounded by mango trees





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Date Palms, Khairpur, Sindh
Pic By: Rizwan Bhai


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sadh Belo Mandar, Sukkur Sindh 
Pic By: Rizwan Ali Sher


----------



## ghazi52

*Overview of Makli Hills*
.


----------



## ghazi52

Golden sand of Thal Desert Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Nagarparkar*


----------



## ghazi52

Tila shah Graveyard
Tila Shah Graveyard is located at 28 kilometers from the city of Mirpurkhas Sindh Pakistan
This Graveyard is full of with nine big tombs of Talpur Mirs at this time, but several years back there Were many more tombs which are no more because of extreme rain and no care.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Many Thar residents who had migrated due to shortage of water have returned.
*
Hanif Samoon

The arid Thar desert has turned verdant after much-needed spells of rain fertilised the soil.

Many Thar residents, who had migrated to other pastures with their livestock or to earn livelihood due to a shortage of water, have returned to their villages in order to plant crops and resume cattle farming.

Following are some pictures of the desert after recent showers.





The remarkable Karoonjhar hills turn green after rain in Thar. — Photo by author






A breathtaking view of Karoonjhar hills in Thar. — Photo by author






Residents spend their day out after rain in the desert. — Photo by author






A Rohiro tree in full bloom after the recent spell of rain. — Photo by author






Trees and shrubs grow outside and ancient Hindu temple in Churio area of Nagarparkar. — Photo by author






Pearl millet _(bajra)_ crops in a field in Thar. — Photo by author






A farmer removes weeds from his farm. — Photo by author

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Makli

Thatta, Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zain Raza Nayani

Foreigner visiting Makli





Tomb of Dewan Shurfa Khan, Makli




Picture Credits Hiddenture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

After receiving a good amount of rainfall in many years, the Thar desert is in full bloom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Nadeem Khawar

Women drying red Chilli, Thar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sukkur

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ayub Bridge and Lansdowne Bridge
Sukkur - Rohri - Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A fisherman shows a freshly caught palla. -Sindh

It is flooding season again in River Indus, with choppy waters rushing downstream towards the Kotri barrage. Under the water's surface though, there is a different kind of activity. The palla fish zooms ahead, continuing its journey upstream against the powerful river currents.


----------



## ghazi52

Tharparkar


----------



## ghazi52

Boola Khan, Jamshoro, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

The Deserts of Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

The Island shrine of Zinda Pir
River Indus, Sukkur/Rohri, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

Mehrano - Kotdiji, Khairpur, Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52

Red Chile


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Shiv Temple , Anchlasir Hills Or Anchlasir Temple *

An Ancient Time of Lord Shiv more than 800 years old. This place is very Sacred for the Hindu Community .
Being a True Human , We need to respect all religions & Islam Commanded Us to do the Same 
There is a beautiful Fresh Water spring emerges from the base of these rocks near Temple that flows throughout the year & gifts cool water in hot summers while hot water in winter .

In beautiful Anchlasir Hills , Karoonjhar Mountains, Nagarparkar Tharparkar,, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

This is beauty of our Sindh. Village view of Tharparkar desert which looks very clean than our cities in these days. Fresh air without pollution and Peaceful place to live to meditation.

Pc: Emmanuel Guddu


----------



## ghazi52

Here is my beautiful Sindh Pakistan. Banana trees with solar pump, mango trees, other greenery, road and Nasarpur town of Sindh Pakistan. Nasarpur is also oldest city-settlements in the Indus Valley Civilization which thrived in ancient times along the Indus River in old time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An Islet in Manchar Lake, Dadu, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## TheGreatMaratha

Beautiful pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is the beauty of Sindh. A lady from Parkari Kolhi Hindu Community with her fully cultural wear is busy into preparing #food for #family front of her hut/house in rural Sindh.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Gorakh Hill Station, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sehwan Sharif by Groundhopping Merseburg, 

Hadradth Shahbaz Qalandar Shrine
__________________


----------



## ghazi52

Interest in the Tharparkar District in Sindh as a tourist spot is a relatively recent development. The gradual increase in the number of tourists each year is an encouraging sign for the region which consists of a jumble of towns and villages ranging from slightly developed to completely rural settlements. Most visitors flock to the district during or after the monsoon rains to experience the short period in which the desert is transformed into an oasis. This brief season is also a source of joy for the residents because the soil of this particular desert is extremely fertile and supports rainfall agriculture.

Photo: Tharparkar, Pakistan © Zaferauf


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Pond, Ranikot
Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Makli cemetery, Thatta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ancient Aror Rock
Arorkot, Rohri, Sindh, Pakistan.
Furqan LW Located nearly 10 kilometres away from Sukkur, Arore was the first capital of Sindh. While the authorities should have made efforts to preserve this historical city, little has been done to save the graveyard. Residents claim there were thousands of graves on the site that now resembles plain grounds


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Khairpur

Nagarparkar














Sehwan Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Rural Sindh Pakistan. Here is handmade muddy racks for water pots/matka and utensils/ dishes. This is how a woman love and care her house her family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Some beautiful clicks of Gorakh Hill Station
Aka Murree of Sindh.......


----------



## ghazi52

Shrine of Sakhi Sultan Faqeer Lashari at Maqsoodo Rind town of District Sanghar, Sindh


----------



## ghazi52

مرويسون پر سنڌ نه ڏيسون

Mausoleum of General Hosh Muhammad Sheedi Qambrani or Hoshu Sheedi was a supreme commander of Sindh's Talpur army led by HH Mir Sher Muhammad Khan Talpur. 

He fought against the British forces at the Battle of Dabbo, and was killed on March 24, 1843.


----------

